# Orlimar VT Sport Club Set - Opinions?



## AndrewR2488

I am new to golfing and I'm interested in purchasing my first golf club set. I went to a local Academy and was just browsing and came upon a good priced set of clubs. Orlimar VT Sport Club Set That is the set that I am interested in. The price grabbed my eye. Ive been to the driving range 4 times now and I am looking to get more involved in the sport. I originally intended to buy just a driver as thats all I am doing as far as golf is simply going to the driving range. What are y'alls opinions of this set, and really the brand in general. In no way am I looking to impress anyone at the driving range because if that was the case I would definitely not be going for this set. I am simply a newcomer looking for a way to get more involved in the sport. If anyone has any experience with this set I'd really appreciate your input. Thanks in advance, Andrew.


----------

